# Middle-Earth: A soundtrack for J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Silmarillion"



## AlexSonicsMusic

Dear friends,

My life quest is to write a complete soundtrack for the Silmarillion. Yes, it's a book and there is no movie for it (and won't be for the foreseeable future) so I'm my own director and can follow my own intuition.

Initially I actually wanted to create an audiobook and completley underscore it but I abandonded that for legal reasons. Now, I'm writing narrative tracks that magically transport us to Beleriand.

Here is my recent composition, which was the first I actually released as a single because I felt confident enough about the music-production aspect of it.

I hope this makes some Tolkien fans happy

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## zedmaster

Your compositions are full of life, and your quest is an inspiration! You are on a fantastic journey, so keep pursuing it


----------



## dyvoid

As a Tolkien fan this definitely makes me happy. This is a great project. Good luck on your quest and keep it coming!


----------



## shenshen

Beautiful. It's a very original work that reflects Gondolin quite well. Just subscribed.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

zedmaster said:


> Your compositions are full of life, and your quest is an inspiration! You are on a fantastic journey, so keep pursuing it


Wow, Thanks, Kevin. I'm not sure I had finished writing the post before you commented, lol. Fastest respons ever. Thanks for your support


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

shenshen said:


> Beautiful. It's a very original work that reflects Gondolin quite well. Just subscribed.


Thank you so much. Gondolin is one of my favourite places of the legendarium


----------



## Pier

Simply beautiful. It really transported me to the Tolkien universe.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Pier said:


> Simply beautiful. It really transported me to the Tolkien universe.


What a kind thing to say, thanks Pier. It's just the beginning of a lifelong journey and I'm happy to take you along🌞


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

dyvoid said:


> As a Tolkien fan this definitely makes me happy. This is a great project. Good luck on your quest and keep it coming!


Thanks so much, fellow Tolkien fan.

Next up is the oath of Fëanor, premiering tomorrow🌞🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Scalms

especially love the change at 2:30, excellent work!


----------



## doctoremmet

Listening to it now. Fan-tas-tic!


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

doctoremmet said:


> Listening to it now. Fan-tas-tic!


I must say I'm really blown away by the responses and support. Thank you very much🌞 
The next installment of the soundtrack premieres today"the oath of Fëanor":the words that shook the foundations of Arda.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Scalms said:


> especially love the change at 2:30, excellent work!


Thank you! I applied what I learned from Tony Domenech to make the dissonance even more glaring


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Tonight at 7pm UK time my newest addition to the dounstrack will be released. I't about the oath that shook the foundations of Arda and brought about the doom of the Noldor.

I recorded he infamous “Oath of Fëanor” in Quenya (fabulous poetic translation by Milan Rezac) and composed music to underscore his speech for maximum goosebumps. 

Here’s the link:


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

The next installment: The Fall of Fingolfin, part 1: The Brazen Doors.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

I have created some DAWcasts for you to enjoy. Here's the recent link:


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

I have now reached 2000 subscribers and I wish to thank everyone who has taken the time to listen to my music. Thank you!

The oath of Feanor has also reached more than 70k views which is a number I cannot even grasp.

Much more is to come and the album is dropping in q1 2022.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Here is the latest installment, another track about Gondolin:
"The Wedding of Idril and Tuor" in Gondolin- Silmarillion Soundtrack

Idril and Tuor. There are many wonderful love stories in the Tolkien legendarium but this one has captured me the most. Maybe it’s the magic of Gondolin that makes this couple stand out?

Here is my musical version of the wedding day in Gondolin. But beware, Maeglin is afoot😊







Enjoy!

…But fairer than all the wonders of Gondolin was Idril, Turgon's daughter, she that was called Celebrindal, the Silver-foot, whose hair was as the gold of Laurelin before the coming of Melkor.

…And Tuor remained in Gondolin, for its bliss and its beauty and the wisdom of its people held mm enthralled; and he became mighty in stature and in mind, and learned deeply of the lore of the exiled Elves.

Then the heart of Idril was turned to him, and his to her; and Maeglin's secret hatred grew ever greater, for he desired above all things to possess her, the only heir of the King of Gondolin. But so high did Tuor stand in the favour of the King that when he had dwelt there for seven years Turgon did not refuse him even the hand of his daughter

…Then there was made a great and joyful feast, for Tuor had won the hearts of all that people, save only of Maeglin and his secret following; and thus there came to pass the second union of Elves and Men.


Next up is The Fall of Gondolin!


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

A story of epic proportions.
A life quest.
My heart and soul.
The story of the Silmarillion Soundtrack.
Now on my YouTube channel.
The "why" and the "how". 
Love and passion





I hope to see you there


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

7 albums are incoming: Unforgettable Silmarillion music to take you on a journey to Middle-Earth. Intense, immersive, full of grandeur, glory, and the bitter-sweet, laden with doom, come join me as we travel together to the first age of Arda.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

I'm starting a behind-the-scenes series showing how I go from book to music and how it is all connected. 
This video also serves as an introduction to the first age of Arda. 

Enjoy


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

More behind-the-scenes material as we delve into my use of leitmotifs.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

This week, I have a midicast from inside my DAW (studio one) for you. Next week I'm gonna walk you through the track, showing you the significance of the main Leitmotiv and how it is the foundation of almost everything.


----------



## danielh02

I just love hearing you say "Silmarillion"...

These are beautiful, and your descriptions clearly show your affinity and love for the Tolkien universe. Really appreciate the behind the scenes glimpses as well.

Well done!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

danielh02 said:


> I just love hearing you say "Silmarillion"...
> 
> These are beautiful, and you're descriptions clearly show your affinity and love for the Tolkien universe. Really appreciate the behind the scenes glimpses as well.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


Thank you, Dan
This is stellar encouragement that I appreciate very much 🌞


----------



## Scalms

definitely great job. really love the sound, and changes in instrumentation/rhythms/melodies as each piece progresses through. You've really established a uniqueness in your compositions, that's a breathe of fresh air. Look forward to the next one!


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Scalms said:


> definitely great job. really love the sound, and changes in instrumentation/rhythms/melodies as each piece progresses through. You've really established a uniqueness in your compositions, that's a breathe of fresh air. Look forward to the next one!


Thank you Scalms. I'm getting everything ready for the release in December. I'll try to keep the behind-the-scenes videos coming on a weekly basis, but it's tough


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Next up is Maglor's lament. Be ready to shed some tears


----------



## Bereckis

I am glad that you have found your compositional theme and are actually implementing it with full creative energy.

I have subscribed to your You Tube channel and am curious to see how you continue to implement the story musically.

Much success!


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Bereckis said:


> I am glad that you have found your compositional theme and are actually implementing it with full creative energy.
> 
> I have subscribed to your You Tube channel and am curious to see how you continue to implement the story musically.
> 
> Much success!


Thank you so much for your kind words. Next song is coming soon


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Fingolfin challenging Morgoth to single combat!


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic

Next up: The Nirnaeth Arnoediad, featuring a heartbreaking cello solo and the famous line "utúlie'n aurë"


----------

